# Access to Smith and Morehouse?



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Anyone know the status of the road going up to S&M? I'd imagine that it gets plowed by Memorial weekend, but I'm still checking.

A buddy at work wants to go up, so I'm trying to find out for him. I'll be somewhere else, far away. 8) 

Thanks for any updates.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I would be interested, too, for what reason I don't know as I do not see a light of fishing at the end of the old work tunnel. S and M is "usually" open by Memorial day but this is a late year and Memorial Day is a little early. It is a big :?: Like I said I would be interested in any first had info.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Post up some reports if you go, I love that place!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Like I said:



LOAH said:


> I'll be somewhere else, far away. 8)


I'm asking for a buddy who is interested.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I still do not have first hand information but a quick trip to the "snotel" site indicates that the snow depth at the S&M telemetric weather station has gone from 20" on 5/15 to 0 today. Sooooooooooooo, maaaaaaaaybe. But a quick glance at NOAA shows colder weather and maybe some more snow the rest of this week. Still a big :?: for the holliday weekend. But it looks promising for the next week which is when I will have my first day off. :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My grandpa went up to check out the same thing but for our cabin last night....

He was able to drive halfway up the Thousand Peaks Ranch road, but only made it to the sheep pens. Sounds like it is probably clear, and if not, I would guess the walk isn't too far. Let us all know how it is!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

S & M WILL NOT be open for Memorial Day Weekend according to the Kamas Ranger District office at (435) 783-4338. The Utah DOT is responsible for plowing the road if somebody wants to call them.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have a question, when the snow is all gone. can you get a car in there? Sorry, never been.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a question, when the snow is all gone. can you get a car in there? Sorry, never been.


The road is paved to the junction of the roads to S&M and Thousland Lakes Ranch/Holliday Park up Weber Canyon above Oakley. From there the road is a good gravel/graded road to S&M reservoir. Above there the roads are 4x4 or ATV roads. I suspect that the FS means that the campgrounds (there are two) will not be open by Memorial Day. But once the snow drifts are gone off the road it will be accessable to the "parking lot" at the boat ramp. That accessability remains a :?: .


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

campfire said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info. I have a question, when the snow is all gone. can you get a car in there? Sorry, never been.
> ...


Thanks sir.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Further thoughts. Smith and Morehouse Reservoir is a little lower so opens a little earlier than other Uinta lakes but still has typical Uinta scenery. Like the other Uinta lakes, it is primarily a put and take fishery heavily stocked with catchable rainbows and tiger trout were stocked at least a couple of years ago. I presume they will be stocked yearly but that is an assumtion. You can also catch an occassional brook or cuthroat as well. It is a great place to take the family for bank fishing, a small fishing boat, canoe or float tube/pontoon. Motors are allowed but at trolling speed only. There is a small concrete ramp to launch boats. It is ideal for my canoe and electric trolling motor. It is a small reservoir and seldome gets very rough. As mentioned, it does open a little earlier but heavy runnoff can frequently discolor the water a lot like Current Creek Res. This can be sever enough to effect fishing at times and this year it may be problematic early.


----------



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

The thing about Smith and Morehouse is that the run off will turn the lake a muddy brown for quite a while until it settles down. After that it will be beautiful as always :wink:


----------



## MC75 (Jan 25, 2008)

I was up to smith and morehouse last sunday. you can drive to the lake but not around it. There was about 10ft of open water around the dam. I fished for about 15 min didnt get any bites but it was noon and about 70 degrees.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

MC75,
Thanks for the first handed update. According to Snotel, there are 6 inches of new snow at S&M today and another 4 to 8 forecasted for today. And "unsettled" weather is forecast through the next 7 days. Doesn't look good for the Holiday weekend.mmmmmmmmmmm It must be Memorialy Day.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL 

Thanks for the latest and greatest. My boss is going to be snowed on the whole time. :lol: 

I probably will be too, where I'm going. :roll:


----------

